# Could someone please explain the Hymer Models Number to me?



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Is there a simple way to understand what the Hymer Model numbers mean?

What is a B544, B584, B694G, C594, S650, etc?

I am genuinely VERY INTERESTED to work out what it all means.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EJB

One of the dealers has a list but I can't find it at the moment :roll:

The numbers are not logical :wink:

PS.:- http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## eribiste

There's bound to be people more knowledgeable than I about this, but in general, the letter defines the class of the vehicle. T's are low profile coachbuilts, C's are regular luton type coachbuilts, B's and B Classics are the 'regular' A classes (confusing or what!), E's and S's are the Mercedes-Benz base vehicle A class vehicles.

I think, and only think, that the first number defines the length in whole metres, with the latter two numbers indicating interior layout.

For instance, my 1999 bus is an S630. She has a Sprinter chassis, LOA is 6.35 metres, and the layout is 'U' shaped rear lounge. You could do worse than check out the Hymer site for layouts and so on.


----------



## greenasthegrass

oooh oooh I love hymer numbers as they are pretty random but ending in a 4 is for British market with continental opening habitation door - ending with a 2 is British opening habitation door!

We had a Hymer C594 which was a C class luton with bunks down the side RHD with Drivers side opening habitation door. A C524 is a transverse bunks C class with same opening hab door. A C644 can either have U shaped lounge before 2006 after is fixed bed usually transverse but there are occasional island beds but these were a special request by some dealers mostly Brownhills.

C642 is a C class luton with usually a ford base after 06. 

B + number is as said an A class. But they started off being the length as in 594 being 5.9 metres in length but that changed when someone forgot!

Am sure can rake up something else from my memory bank in a bit as I did so much research my husband threatened to divorce me - so carried on regardless!

I can make grown men feel intimidated with my Hymer knowledge as a nice chap from Newcastle ran away almost crying in France this year.

Any more questions ask me go on dare ya!

Don't get me started on Deadlegs will fill a book!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## babyrhino

Don't try and apply any logic - look at the Deepcar website noted earlier.

S class is always on a Mercedes, B generally on a Fiat - unless it is a Starline, in which case it is a Merc. But.... an E is a Fiat under a layout that is normally an S (eg E650)

However...............

The information on there relates to earlier models, which is what Deepcar specialise in - not sure whether new / more modern Hymers follow the same referencing.

Sadly, once you get into it, you do start to remember what layout each reference relates to - especially the ones you like. You also get the delights of different layouts with the same reference - would you like the bar version or the full dinette, sir?

Enjoy the excitement of discovery!

Regards

Brian

PS - Personal favourite is S650 - maybe we should have a survey!


----------



## hymerowner

Deepcar document is the nearest I've seen. Love my 644 - 6.9m long, 6 berth, Fiat Ducato, U shape back, centre dinette. Don't think there is a truely logical answer - good quiz stuff, Greenie!


----------



## greenasthegrass

My fave has to be a C644 - U shaped lounge and on a Fiat if before 06 has been known to be on a Ford after but then not U shaped lounge.

Trouble is quiz would be a bit boring for non-hymer freaks! And Carol would get objections posted on a different website - ooh don't get me started!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## hymerowner

But we Hymer owners would love it and others would learn from our (or your) knowledge. I'm sure Hymer would sponsor the food and drinks which we always have. Must be time for another quiz , or have I been missing them?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

greenasthegrass said:


> We had a Hymer C594


They are a bit of a rare bird ain't they.

I was going to recommend one of these to friends of ours, after I saw one on a C&CC campsite. What did you think of it?


----------



## zikomo46

*Hymer Mobel Numbers*

Re. *Greenasthegrass's* theory that the "4" at the end of the number means "UK market" I'm afraid to say that I have, residing in France, a Citroen engined, French registered, lhd B56*4* (with the main door on the rh side). Judging by the handbook (ooh-la-la) and also the "carte grise" (reg doc) the vehicle was definitly made for ze French market!!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Forget any resemblance to logic, they operate the completely ungermanic principle of 'stickin' a pin in a list of numbers'.

Then cloned Hymler men watch at shows and press days and snigger behind their hands as people try and appear knowledgeable about the logic of it all.

It's really a German joke and as with all German jokes nobody else gets it.


----------



## javea

*Re: Hymer Mobel Numbers*



zikomo46 said:


> Re. *Greenasthegrass's* theory that the "4" at the end of the number means "UK market" I'm afraid to say that I have, residing in France, a Citroen engined, French registered, lhd B56*4* (with the main door on the rh side). Judging by the handbook (ooh-la-la) and also the "carte grise" (reg doc) the vehicle was definitly made for ze French market!!


And I bought a B584 LHD direct from Hymer in 2001, and then a B544SL from a dealer near Berlin in 2007, both continental handed doors.


----------

